# More progress is made!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here are the newest pics of my guitar project. The bridge and tailpiece are not attached yet. I am still thinking about getting some sort of roller bridge for it, maybe a Wilkinson or one of the knock-off Tune-o-matics with the roller saddles. Anybody have any experience or opinions on either? Sure would like some help on this one! Once I get the Br/TP installed, I can remove all the goodies, finish sand and get to staining!



















-Mikey


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

looking good...I like this roller bridge, haven't tried it tho:

http://www.guitarpartscanada.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_22_61&products_id=386

or this non roller:

http://www.guitarpartscanada.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_22_61&products_id=818

(PS you got your toes in the pic, remember...this is guitar pr0n, not foot pr0n )


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a pretty cool lookin guitar. Did you come up with the shape yourself or is it modelled after something?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

The guitar is loosely modelled on a Gibson Moderne, but changed a bit more to my taste.
And for SCREEM, here are the two bridges I am considering:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wilkinson-Rolle...NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-TUNE-O-MA...393226383QQcategoryZ41407QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

-Mikey


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

That second roller TOM style bridge is what I have on my maple carve top (the yellow one) I had pics up on HC. It works fine, and I dont break strings, stayts in tune great.

What colour are you going to do your guitar? Or what kind of finish?

AJC


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work so far! Very unique, should look good when its done. I think a finish that shows that nice wood grain would look pretty cool.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

That's my plan-rub on some black and then rub it off again. I'm hoping to get a grey guitar with black grain showing to go with all the black hardware, then probably a couple of coats of clear polyeurethane. I was considering nitrocellulose, but I have a guitarist friend at a body shop who suggested the poly as a more serviceable alternative, and I like the idea that it won't yellow with age.
-Mikey


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

The Wilkinson doesn't look like it has individual saddle ajustments.

Second one looks like it has aluminum rollers, I'd make shure they are SS.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanx, SCREEM, I'll check into those details.
-Mikey


----------



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

Beautiful work man, what color are u going to stain it? u better be postin sme pics up wen its done


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

The Wilkinson has adjustable intonation on the saddles. I'm going to get both and decide which to use when I have them in my hot little hands.
-Mikey


----------

